# PingPong Spiel übers Netzwerk



## itouch (20. Okt 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

für meine Aufgabe soll ich das Spiel Pingpong mit Javafx erstellen und dabei soll es möglich sein, dass über Netzwerk andere das Spiel beobachten können.

Das Spiel an sich ist nicht das Problem, allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie ich das mit Netzwerk lösen soll.


----------



## Maggot (21. Okt 2015)

Hallo,

soll wirklich nur zu geschaut werden, während an einem Rechner 2 Leute spielen? Wenn ja, würde ich das so realisieren:

Das Spiel, bei dem aktuell zugeschaut werden soll macht ist gleichzeitig der TCP Server. Der merkt sich alle Clients und sendet an die dann die relevanten Daten. 

Der Zuschauer startet auch eine JavaFX Anwendung, die genau wie die erste ein normales Ping Pong Spiel ist, aber mit dem Unterschied das er sich als Client zum Server verbindet und keine Eingaben annimmt sondern das Spiel "simuliert" anhand der Daten die vom Server kommen.


----------

